# Train from Chicago to WAS with sleeper?



## Guest (Jan 17, 2016)

Any info on train ride from Chicago to Washington, D.C. With sleeping accommodations.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 17, 2016)

Guest said:


> Any info on train ride from Chicago to Washington, D.C. With sleeping accommodations.


Which train are you taking, the Capitol Limited or the Cardinal?


----------



## KmH (Jan 18, 2016)

Sarah asks which train you're taking because the 2 choices you have use different styles of train cars.

The Cardinal uses single level Viewliner sleeper cars and the Capitol Limited uses bi-level Superliner sleeper cars.

Viewliner Roomette

Superliner Roomette

Cardinal dining car menu The Cardinal has a diner/lounge/sightseeing car.

Capitol limited dining car menu The Capitol Limited has a Sightseer Lounge Car (SSL) and a separate dining car.

The Capitol limited only takes about 19 hours to go from CHI to WAS (780 miles).

Scenery wise I would choose the Cardinal. The Cardinal it takes a more southerly, less direct and longer (922 miles) route that takes a bit over 24 hours to get from CHI to WAS.


----------



## ehbowen (Jan 18, 2016)

If you're going to be in a roomette, I find the Viewliner roomettes to be larger and more comfortable than the Superliner roomettes...as long as you're OK with the small in-room toilet. However, the food in the full Superliner Diner on the _Capitol Limited_ will probably be more appetizing than the reheated meals they serve in the _Cardinal's_ cafe car.


----------



## willem (Jan 18, 2016)

Also, the Cardinal roomettes are often much more expensive than the Capitol Limited roomettes.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 18, 2016)

I prefer the CL over the Cardinal. I think the scenery is great through PA. WV.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 18, 2016)

KmH said:


> Sarah asks which train you're taking because the 2 choices you have use different styles of train cars.


Actually, I asked because I was going to link her to my CL trip report with pictures, but you provided much better reasons for asking.


----------

